# Winter statistic



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

98% OF AMERICANS SAY 'OH SHIT' BEFORE
GOING IN THE DITCH ON A SLIPPERY ROAD.

THE OTHER 2% ARE FROM MINNESOTA AND THEY SAY,
'HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS.'


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL You made my day.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

hahaha...I like that...thanks for the laugh


----------

